# Chateau secession..France.



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2016)

Visited this chateau with a few friends a while back.i ain't normally one for tourist hotspots but really wanted to see this place.it was a real hot spot for urbexers.luckily when we went that had all died down and there was only a couple in there and they soon cleared off.


----------



## Rubex (May 8, 2016)

What a stunning place! Beautifully captured Mikeymutt


----------



## sureshank (May 8, 2016)

wow stunning place made me want to visit it now lol


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2016)

Belting shots with so much to look at but I think the staircase has to be the highlight of this site,It's a real beauty!


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 8, 2016)

It has to be the staircase and the rocking chair are my favourites. Stunning place this one, still could be saved.


----------



## HughieD (May 8, 2016)

Stunner! You nailed that one Mikey...


----------



## jsp77 (May 8, 2016)

You have really captured this well, cracking set of photos Mikey, that one of the hand reminded me of that old Michael Cane horror film "the hand"


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 9, 2016)

Wow -this place looks incredible! Could easily spend the day exploring this. Was not expecting the cannon and mannequin. Fantastic stuff Mikeymutt


----------



## degenerate (May 9, 2016)

Really liking your take on this place Mikey, stunning stuff


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 9, 2016)

Thank you all.i forgot about that film "the hand"bet it would seem really cheesy to watch now.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 9, 2016)

That is a very nice set mate. Very different to mine. That's what I like that everyone sees things differently


----------



## UrbanX (May 10, 2016)

Tourist!  
Excellent shots mate, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (May 10, 2016)

Wonderful images, that stairway is a real stunner.


----------

